# movies



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

the old movies are just so much better..


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Sort of. I watched the original "Planet of the Apes" the other day again as it's superb. "2001" is also very nice quality and well filmed.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Watched "10 Rillington Place" late Friday night on TV. Richard Attenborough, John Hurt.
Dark serial murderer thriller from 1971. Watched it a very long time ago (probably 27 years ago !) and remembered it, so stayed up late to see it again.
Also watched "Mean Streets" and "Local Hero" recently.

I watch A LOT of films, old and new. I often want to share what I've been watching with others as I see some great obscure stuff too.
Thought about doing a post on here for films but the last movie post I read put me off. Seemed as though everyone was only interested in mainstream titles and not even very up to date ones at that ..


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Well the movies in the old days had a script and a plot without having to rely solely on spectacular computer effects. It must be difficult to come up with original ideas these days, but the disappointment with the latest blockbusters is usually on a par with the level of hype they get.

Double Indemnity and Treasure Of The Sierra Madre are a couple of real oldies with gripping stories which still entertain today, but there are many others.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

One great thing about films from the 40s is they often have the correct aspect ratio for watching on an ipad.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Must have been intentional?  I'm afraid my favourite movies of all time are Highlander and Robocop. The first for the soundtrack and sword fights and the second for the pure blood and humour.
I had the good fortune to meet Christopher Lambert last year and went slightly weak at the knees!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I watched 'The Taking of Pelham 1-2-3' last night on Channel 4. Not a big fan of John Travolta but he was good, as indeed was the film.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Pugwash69 said:


> Must have been intentional?  I'm afraid my favourite movies of all time are Highlander and Robocop. The first for the soundtrack and sword fights and the second for the pure blood and humour.
> I had the good fortune to meet Christopher Lambert last year and went slightly weak at the knees!


Can you fly bobby?

Robocop was so bad it was awesome, so cheezy but done well like that. And the other film Paul Verhoeven done in the same style , Starship Troopers Absolute cheese heaven "Would you like to know more?" :lol:

And modern classics, I just cant watch Crocodile Dundee without a smile on my face, timeless excellent film.

Ever since the advent of believable CGI films have went downhill and are now with a few exceptions all about SFX and not about the actual film, I think independence day was the beginning of the end. It wasn't a bad film it's self but it started the SFX arms race that ruined films.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> I watched 'The Taking of Pelham 1-2-3' last night on Channel 4. Not a big fan of John Travolta but he was good, as indeed was the film.


 Indeed not a fan of him neither, but watched it again last night and still think it better than the seventies original. 

As for oldies, why isn't Hollywood, with all their dosh not able to come close to Hitchcock's standard and produce films like "Rear Window" etc.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Skeee said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > I watched 'The Taking of Pelham 1-2-3' last night on Channel 4. Not a big fan of John Travolta but he was good, as indeed was the film.
> ...


Simple answer really skeee, it's not the dosh they need to make films like that, it's a Hitchcock :wink:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

You have to dig deeper. It's like with music, if you allow yourself to be spoon fed - most of what you'll get is over processed.
It depends just how much you like film/music, because it'll take some extra effort and experimentation to find the good stuff.
It's not all about English language films either !
Some great documentary style films too ..


----------



## acerimmer (Sep 26, 2013)

dont mind old fims until you start getting to special effects, but it does make me laugh with todays films where they'd use 20 cars for 1 chase scene and then you get a film like bullet where the big chase scene was done using one car no problem.


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

The Driver (Ryan O'Neal).
It will probably be very cheesy if I watched it now but as a yoof, the car park scene tearing doors off seemed so cool.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

mullum said:


> It's not all about English language films either !


'The Secret In Their Eyes'. A brilliant Argentinian film with English subtitles I watched recently.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

If you want a more modern car chase, it's got to be Ronin. They drove fast, no computer trickery.
Oh I also love The Blues Brothers. A silly number of cars get trashed.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i really cant be bothered watching these stupid scenes where dozens of american police cars all smashing into each other,, what a lot of crap


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I think you go with what you know.

I still love the old 'Road' movies with Bing Crosby and Bob Hope - probably because they remind me of Saturdays spent at my Nana and Grandad's house watching them. Same as with old Ealing comedies like School for Scoundrels.

However, being the age I am (now 41) I think the 80s produced some absolute belters that could not (or should not) be remade. Back to the future, Ferris Bueller's Day off, Home Alone.

I'd like to think that the kids of today could watch a film like Back to the future without thinking it slow and I got my daughter to watch Home Alone and she loves that too.

Interestingly, I bought a load of my favourites from Amazon Marketplace this year including: The Goonies, Karate kid, ET, Gremlins, Ghostbusters and the Alien boxset and I also noticed that acting seems to have got a lot better over the years - Sigourney Weaver in the original Alien is awful.

I also bought Bullit and if I'm honest, it's very slow moving. I don't think that's a bad thing, but they simply wouldn't spend all the time on establishing shots these days.

As for which stood the test of time, it seems to be the ones without 'special effects'.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

all time classic,,, African Queen..


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Kell said:


> .............................. old Ealing comedies like School for Scoundrels..............


 An excellent example of comedy. 

_Unfortunately I stopped reading at 'Back to to the Future!' :roll: _


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

roddy said:


> all time classic,,, African Queen..


Absolutely - Bogey at his best!


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

At a friends this evening I saw "Dune" 1984.
Great book, if a little clouded on jihad etc in modern day.
The exterior effects are very dated but when I first saw it,I didnt realise the negative "****" connotations,until I read whingy reviews.
Evil puss ridden Harkonnen fat guy blows kisses at "sting" his favorite assasin and sort of inflates himself with the essence of young boys....ewww.
Meh, get over it..the dood is evil.****(cant all be the tooth fairy..um 
Hetero villans all hate women.. er maybe..who cares no campaign for pc.

Certain sequences captured the feeling of the book, just like game of thrones,which i discovered years before it came on Tv.

The "weirding way" was laughable  still not as bad as it was made out to be.. yes I did have some pils(not pills) before watching


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

3TT3 said:


> At a friends this evening I saw "Dune" 1984.


" The Worm is the Spice and the Spice is the Worm " :lol:


----------

